# Miracle, an adoptable AMAR Malt in northern California



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Miss Miracle is finally available for adoption via the American Maltese Association Rescue.

I have been fostering her since AMAR sprung her from a local nonprofit shelter. She is a darling, as you can see from her Petfinder picture and biography. :wub:

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/33493039


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks so much for fostering her. :wub::wub: Miracle is a little beauty. I know she will bring a forever family love, joy and happiness. :chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww what a doll baby!! I hope that she finds a perfect loving forever home soon! 
Thanks for fostering her, you foster parents are the best!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She's so sweet


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Thank you for your kind comments! She is a darling. I feel privileged to have been able to help her over her physical problems. The lovely personality is all her own. :wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

What a pretty girl she is! Hopefully she will be HOME soon.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh, she is so sweet!
I know that you will find just the perfect family.
Thank you for taking care of her! :wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Margaret you are such a great foster Mom and AMAR is lucky to have you helping us. We and Miracle Thank-You.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Thank you, dear Edie! If it weren't for you, we wouldn't have become part of the AMAR team!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She is a little sweetie, she will be adopted any day now.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks! I hope it won't be long, so she can get an even greater share of attention in her future home!


----------

